# Help with apktool



## jocala (Sep 16, 2011)

I need some help editing Touchwiz30Launcher.apk. Using apktool:



> ./apktool if twframework-res.apk
> I: Framework installed to: /home/jocala/apktool
> /framework/2.apk


Next:



> ./apktool d TouchWiz30Launcher.apk out
> I: Baksmaling...
> I: Loading resource table...
> I: Loaded.
> ...


Next:



> ./apktool b out test.apk
> I: Checking whether sources has changed...
> I: Smaling...
> I: Checking whether resources has changed...
> ...


The resulting apk file will not execute even though I changed nothing...


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

What are you trying to do? change images or something else? IF its just a simple image change there are ways to do it simply
- Ninjamorph
- 7zip - allows from swapping out images without messing with the signature.


jocala said:


> I need some help editing Touchwiz30Launcher.apk. Using apktool: Next: Next: The resulting apk file will not execute even though I changed nothing...


----------



## tanclo (Jul 30, 2011)

Gman said:


> What are you trying to do? change images or something else? IF its just a simple image change there are ways to do it simply
> - Ninjamorph
> - 7zip - allows from swapping out images without messing with the signature.


I recently translated the QQ chat application to English.. did the build thing and then it wouldn't install .. I tried signing it using a market app
It installed and translations looked good but I can't login to the server
I login fine with the unchanged app (same login data) but it just times out with my modified app
This is my first attempt at anything this complex  but i am guessing the signature is not recognized at the server end?
When I try copying the manifest from the original to the newly built apk, it won't install
tried copying various ways 9using the dist/qq.apk and copying stuff from the other folder to the original.. virtually every permutation fails to install

My question is.. do I give up at this stage and ask the dev to include my translated xml in their next update?
or is there some way I can sign the apk with the correct signature?

Thanks people for your help (in advance)
Warm regards, tanclo


----------

